# Question in regards to the 'A' in my certification



## jkottarathil (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello!

I just passed my certification exam on 11/13/2020! I somehow missed the whole apprentice part of things. I am reading now that I need two years experience as a coder (with reccomendation letters) or 80 hours of CEU's in order to drop the -A from my certification. Do the classes that I took for obtaining my AA for coding count at all towards the CEUs that would be required? 

Another question, when you get you CPC-A certification how do you find coding jobs when most positions require 2 years work experience? I'm assuming people will just look for jobs that do not require experience or a position at a job that will get your foot in the door and hope a coding job opens up there? Just looking for some tips and tricks!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rhyde520 (Nov 16, 2020)

> Do the classes that I took for obtaining my AA for coding count at all towards the CEUs that would be required?


If you enrolled in a certification course via AAPC, this will knock 1 year off. You'd have to get 2 recommendation letters through your employer verifying 1 year coding experience. 


> Another question, when you get you CPC-A certification how do you find coding jobs when most positions require 2 years work experience?


Consider applying for (any) position at your nearest hospital, preferably somewhere in admitting/patient access or at the business office. Billing & Coding isn't an entry level position and in most cases requires experience. For instance, I started as the admin assistant to the director of patient accounts. After that I became a biller. After completing the COC prep course via AAPC, I applied for an open coding position in the ER. I was hired because I had experience with the billing system, knowledge of how revenue cycle works & all general experience gained in the financial area of the hospital was obviously beneficial. Congrats on passing, it's no easy feat. Good luck!


----------



## jkottarathil (Nov 16, 2020)

Rhyde520 said:


> If you enrolled in a certification course via AAPC, this will knock 1 year off. You'd have to get 2 recommendation letters through your employer verifying 1 year coding experience.
> 
> Consider applying for (any) position at your nearest hospital, preferably somewhere in admitting/patient access or at the business office. Billing & Coding isn't an entry level position and in most cases requires experience. For instance, I started as the admin assistant to the director of patient accounts. After that I became a biller. After completing the COC prep course via AAPC, I applied for an open coding position in the ER. I was hired because I had experience with the billing system, knowledge of how revenue cycle works & all general experience gained in the financial area of the hospital was obviously beneficial. Congrats on passing, it's no easy feat. Good luck!


 Thanks for responding! I took classes at a local community college for AA Medical Office Assistant with a focus on medical coding. I'm assuming those would not count since they were via AAPC?

Okay, I will start applying for any job within the billing system at hospitals. Thank you for the suggestion! Yes, I was happy that I passed on the first try!


----------



## HotStrawberry (Nov 18, 2020)

jwestman said:


> I just passed my certification exam on 11/13/2020! I somehow missed the whole apprentice part of things. I am reading now that I need two years experience as a coder (with reccomendation letters) or 80 hours of CEU's in order to drop the -A from my certification.


As the previous poster stated, taking the course and exam via AAPC counts as one year, and the 600 case Practicode counts as the second year.  I did both, then I logged in to my account and I went under I believe it's Submit CEUs and submitted, and it removed the A designation.


----------



## sls314 (Nov 19, 2020)

jwestman said:


> Thanks for responding! I took classes at a local community college for AA Medical Office Assistant with a focus on medical coding. I'm assuming those would not count since they were via AAPC?
> 
> Okay, I will start applying for any job within the billing system at hospitals. Thank you for the suggestion! Yes, I was happy that I passed on the first try!



The education program doesn't have to be through the AAPC - a community college program could count towards apprentice removal as well. 

You'd still need 1 year of additional experience - either employment or Practicode.

When the time comes to submit your information for apprentice removal, you'd just submit either a transcript from your college or a letter from an instructor.  The instructions are on the AAPC website - I've posted a link and an excerpt below.


From the AAPC website: 






						CPC®, COC™ or CPC-P® Apprentice - AAPC
					

Remove your apprentice designation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM/ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets.




					www.aapc.com
				




_Submit proof showing completion of at least 80 contact hours of a coding preparation course (not CEUs) AND one letter, on letterhead, signed from your employer verifying one year of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-9-CM/ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets.

*Send proof of education in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating you have completed 80 or more contact hours, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours, or an unofficial school transcript.*
_

_If you have completed the Distance Learning course by AAPC your 80 education hours will be automatically applied, you do not need to submit a certificate of completion_
_Completion of the AAPC Practicode is counted towards the 1 year of experience a completion certificate must be submitted._
_All proof of education must be submitted as a scanned attachment to an email once ALL apprentice removal requirements have been met._


----------



## dn9sal@outlook.com (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank You so much for this information. I am currently studying for my CPC and had no idea what to do. This is all new to me I am changing professions so I my someday do remote work.


----------

